# Dell U2311H,buy or not to buy?



## lovedonator (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm planning to buy a full HD monitor and I'm seriously inclined towards *Dell U2311H*.I'll be using it for watching a lot of *movies* and will be doing decent bit of *gaming* too. The thing is that I have to connect the display to my brand new *Dell XPS L502x* and as the above mentioned monitor don't have HDMI,will I be able to connect it and if yes will I be able to use it to it's full potential? If not then please suggest the monitor which would be best for me. I can spend upto Rs*18K*
The specs of me Dell XPS are- i7 2730QM,Nvidia GT525M,4GB DDR3 RAM


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 11, 2011)

I would suggest Alienware OptX AW2310, to go with the look of your XPS 
But check with Dell if they are selling U2410 in India, also based on IPS Panel and has got HMDI, when I bought my Dell S2409 with them it wasn't listed in their site but they quoted that model in their conversation. So call/mail Dell and check if they have U2410 here.


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 11, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> I would suggest Alienware OptX AW2310, to go with the look of your XPS
> But check with Dell if they are selling U2410 in India, also based on IPS Panel and has got HMDI, when I bought my Dell S2409 with them it wasn't listed in their site but they quoted that model in their conversation. So call/mail Dell and check if they have U2410 here.



It's not there in the dell website but I'll contact the customer executive and will tell you the result.Thanx for the suggestion.Can you give me an estimate of price?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 11, 2011)

Oops looks like *U2410 *is retailing around 33k in India and AW2310 costs some 25K.

So why not *ST2420L* @15k


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 12, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Oops looks like *U2410 *is retailing around 33k in India and AW2310 costs some 25K.
> 
> So why not *ST2420L* @15k



Wow,didn't know about this model.It surely packs a punch specially for that price point! But the question is,will it be as good as the *IPS* panel of *U2311H*?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 12, 2011)

IPS panels are not good for gaming.

Get a monitor with fast response time and good contrast ratios. Samsung PX-2370 is a good gaming monitor in your budget


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 12, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> IPS panels are not good for gaming.
> 
> Get a monitor with fast response time and good contrast ratios. Samsung PX-2370 is a good gaming monitor in your budget



I've read that but I've read many posts at thinkdigit forum and people using U2311H are saying that they are getting pretty decent gaming performance.And as you can read in my post I'll be watching *a lot of movies* too.

And also as I'll be connecting it to my brand new Dell XPS I prefer a Dell monitor


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 12, 2011)

Regarding no HDMI connection in U2311H, you can use a HDMI to DVI cable. I connect my Vaio to Dell S2409 using HDMI cable, but it was pretty buggy when I connected my laptop to bravia, setting it up was a big headache.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 12, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> IPS panels are not good for gaming.
> 
> Get a monitor with fast response time and good contrast ratios. Samsung PX-2370 is a good gaming monitor in your budget



I would take exception to that.
I game on an ips monitor without any problems. Which one...well....Dell U2311H 



lovedonator said:


> I've read that but I've read many posts at thinkdigit forum and people using U2311H are saying that they are getting pretty decent gaming performance.And as you can read in my post I'll be watching *a lot of movies* too.
> 
> And also as I'll be connecting it to my brand new Dell XPS I prefer a Dell monitor



I  would replace "decent" up there with best. Awesome colours and contrast on this ips without any ghosting whatsoever.

But for movies. Its a MUST buy.



sriharsha_madineni said:


> I would suggest Alienware OptX AW2310, to go with the look of your XPS
> But check with Dell if they are selling U2410 in India, also based on IPS Panel and has got HMDI, when I bought my Dell S2409 with them it wasn't listed in their site but they quoted that model in their conversation. So call/mail Dell and check if they have U2410 here.



Both of them are around 25k.

I was eating so I couldnt type much. Wait till evening for more IPS spamming.

One thing is for sure if you have 18k to spend and still ditch an IPS panel then well...wait for a bountiful of regretting later on.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 12, 2011)

> IPS panels are not good for gaming.


Then you obviously haven't used one before. 


> I would suggest Alienware OptX AW2310, to go with the look of your XPS


Alienware OptX AW2310 is a TN panel. If he is going to spend that much just to "look good" with xps then I bet he'll have to redo his furniture, dress, car...list goes on.

Stick to U2311H.


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah, U2311H. I am using one


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 12, 2011)

Ok so by all the responses I've got I've decided U2311H is the way to go!! 
And a HDMI to DVI cable ofcourse!!


----------



## Sarath (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh you decided. Damn all my IPS spam is wasted now. Well congrats on making the wiser choice.

However read about any issues related to using the HDMI to DVI convertor. A loose link can spoil your experience.


----------



## sysfilez (Jul 5, 2011)

DELL U2311H rocks.


----------

